# Insight for a fly fishing newbie



## Nick_TX27 (Apr 27, 2021)

Hello All, 

I’ve been reading through old posts, but thought I should just make a new discussion to keep up to date with newer products. I’m looking to get into fly fishing along the central Texas coast. I ordered a Galvan T8 for my reel. I am interested in rod, line, and fly suggestions for a mid-tier setup. Feel free to share any other beginner fly fishing suggestions. I’ll be fishing from a 16’ Shadowcast if that affects any recommendations. Thanks!


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

GLoomis IMX is a nice upper middle class rod that you would never need to upgrade. On the cheaper side it’s hard to beat TFO or Echo rods.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

There are lots of used rods and lines that pop up on this site. Fly fishers, in general, are ocd about taking care of stuff so most times they are in excellent shape. I'd wait for rods to pop up here and ask questions about how they perform. Good luck !


----------



## Nick_TX27 (Apr 27, 2021)

Sublime said:


> There are lots of used rods and lines that pop up on this site. Fly fishers, in general, are ocd about taking care of stuff so most times they are in excellent shape. I'd wait for rods to pop up here and ask questions about how they perform. Good luck !


Thank you both. I may see what used rods pop up as I am not in a hurry. I’ll probably start trying late fall.

Would you both say 9ft 8wt? Fast? Medium fast? Just so I know what to look out for in the classifieds.


----------



## Thtguyrobb (Nov 1, 2019)

Nick_TX27 said:


> Thank you both. I may see what used rods pop up as I am not in a hurry. I’ll probably start trying late fall.
> 
> Would you both say 9ft 8wt? Fast? Medium fast? Just so I know what to look out for in the classifieds.


 A medium fast action rod will be easier to learn with, it’ll bend deeper into the rod to help you feel the load on your back cast. 9 ft 8 wt is probably the most easy to find, its the default sizing giving you good range of conditions that it’s applicable in


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I've been chunking flies on the Texas Coast since 2006. A fast rod can help punch through the wind and have more power to fight bigger fish. But in my experience, most of my casts are 30 feet give or take, so a medium fast rod can handle that and be easier to learn good technique on.


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

Agree with everyone. A medium/fast is easier to learn on. It allows you to feel the rod load, which will help you with your timing. As you get more and more addicted you may want to add a fast rod to the quiver but unless you are somewhere that you need to cast more than 60’ into the wind all the time medium/fast will do fine.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

For rods look out for a used Scott Tidal, Sage Maverick, or an Orvis Recon. All three would fit the bill and used run 300-350. For line a good bet would be Scientific Anglers Amplitude Grand Slam, that's just my recommendation though everyone has their favorite lines.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Alexander Wilcox said:


> For rods look out for a used Scott Tidal, Sage Maverick, or an Orvis Recon. All three would fit the bill and used run 300-350. For line a good bet would be Scientific Anglers Amplitude Grand Slam, that's just my recommendation though everyone has their favorite lines.


I’d add the TFO mangrove to the list. Paired with a grand slam makes for a good all around fishing setup anyone can manage.


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

I second the Recon. Its a little faster than id say ideal for a newer caster but its a really good rod for the money. You definitely get what you pay for with fly gear and the more expensive stuff is easier to use even though that is counter intuitive. Slower is better to learn on Ill reiterate. 

Ideally youd start with a fiberglass rod and learn a REALLY slow motion but im not sure thats in the card for a saltwater guy.


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

I like the TFO Lefty Krey Professional II. It really loads quick. I have been using the Rio redfish 8wt.
Joe


----------



## Mnigro (Apr 24, 2018)

I’d skip looking at/thinking about rods unless you plan to go $200 or less.

Spend a few $$ on at least one casting lesson with an instructor. Then, If you can borrow a friends rod to practice casting or just go practice casting with a friend until you are able to make 30-40’ cast consistently. You don’t need to be an expert, just decent enough to then be able to go test a few rods at a fly shop and actually make a comparison between a “fast” rod and “slower” rod. Otherwise, fast or slow won’t mean jack squat to you.
Taking this approach will help you 1) pick a rod you like 2) make a better decision on how much to spend based on the rods you like (is the extra $$$ worth it) and 3) avoid buying and having to sell a rod you end up disliking

Knowing what you like can also help you figure out which used rods could be good for you.


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

Oops, make that Kreh


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

Any of the tfo rods are hard to beat for beginner rods, warranty also. Line is more personal to casting style and specific rod but I've always been pleased with royal wulff on every rod I've had


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I've got a couple of Redington Predator rods that I like. May not be for everybody, but works for me.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

fishnpreacher said:


> I've got a couple of Redington Predator rods that I like. May not be for everybody, but works for me.


The Predator is a lot of rod for the money. I have one in 12 weight.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

spc7669 said:


> The Predator is a lot of rod for the money. I have one in 12 weight.


I've got a 6 and 8, 8 has a Behemoth reel. They play well together. I've also got the Redington budget outfit, Crosswater I think its called. I keep it in the boat so I'll have it with me whenever I leave with the boat.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

birdyshooter said:


> I’d add the TFO mangrove to the list. Paired with a grand slam makes for a good all around fishing setup anyone can manage.


Oh yeah, didn't even think about the mangrove. That's a fantastic rod, and the warranty cant be beat. As a beginner having the option to send it in no questions asked for $35 is a great option. 

I think that OP should get either the recon or the mangrove paired with some SA grand slam. Depends on how much he's wanting to spend.


----------



## Nick_TX27 (Apr 27, 2021)

So much knowledge in such a short time! Let me take it all in and make a decision. I may take the advice of trying someone’s rod or going down to the fly shop in Rockport for a lesson. I think Capt Marcus or another poling guide down there does casting lessons.


----------



## Nick_TX27 (Apr 27, 2021)

Alexander Wilcox said:


> Oh yeah, didn't even think about the mangrove. That's a fantastic rod, and the warranty cant be beat. As a beginner having the option to send it in no questions asked for $35 is a great option.
> 
> I think that OP should get either the recon or the mangrove paired with some SA grand slam. Depends on how much he's wanting to spend.


Given I upgraded from a kayak to a boat and bought the Galvan reel and I’m sure a few other things this year, getting a good entry rod to really learn on for a year or two wouldn’t be bad. Then I can upgrade to exactly what I need in the future. I need to go back to the classifieds here with what was shared.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

Absolutely agree that you should take lessons, lessons will show you the right way to do things and make sure you don't build any bad habits from the start. But since you have your own boat, the only way to get better at fly fishing is to spend time on the water failing a bunch to figure out how to do it right


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

Nick_TX27 said:


> Given I upgraded from a kayak to a boat and bought the Galvan reel and I’m sure a few other things this year, getting a good entry rod to really learn on for a year or two wouldn’t be bad. Then I can upgrade to exactly what I need in the future. I need to go back to the classifieds here with what was shared.


Dangerous words...12 months from now you're going to have a dozen rods and reels like the rest of us


----------



## Nick_TX27 (Apr 27, 2021)

Alexander Wilcox said:


> Dangerous words...12 months from now you're going to have a dozen rods and reels like the rest of us


Maybe so.. haha

was just reading my reviews on both Mangrove and Recon. Decent price difference but not crazy. Mangrove has a new “Coast” version.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

I think the coast version is slower than the original. Cast both if you can.


----------



## Nick_TX27 (Apr 27, 2021)

I just found a post from last year (super detailed) comparing the recon and Maverick. I’m leaning towards spending the money and going Maverick if I can find one.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

Nick_TX27 said:


> I just found a post from last year (super detailed) comparing the recon and Maverick. I’m leaning towards spending the money and going Maverick if I can find one.


The maverick is a great stick. If you think it looks cool go for it. Just have a few glasses of whiskey and order it, a lot of fly shops will give you a 10/15% off first order discount.


----------



## Nick_TX27 (Apr 27, 2021)

I was reading reviews about SA mastery bonefish line being a solid choice for the Maverick. My final question before buying is, will this be a good fit if I see my potential style of short to mid range throwing baitfish type larger flies?


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Nick_TX27 said:


> getting a good entry rod to really learn on for a year or two wouldn’t be bad.





Alexander Wilcox said:


> 12 months from now you're going to have a dozen rods and reels like the rest of us


When I got my first fly rod you could get a gallon of gas for $00.26
Still have it


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Mnigro said:


> I’d skip looking at/thinking about rods unless you plan to go $200 or less.
> 
> Spend a few $$ on at least one casting lesson with an instructor. Then, If you can borrow a friends rod to practice casting or just go practice casting with a friend until you are able to make 30-40’ cast consistently. You don’t need to be an expert, just decent enough to then be able to go test a few rods at a fly shop and actually make a comparison between a “fast” rod and “slower” rod. Otherwise, fast or slow won’t mean jack squat to you.
> Taking this approach will help you 1) pick a rod you like 2) make a better decision on how much to spend based on the rods you like (is the extra $$$ worth it) and 3) avoid buying and having to sell a rod you end up disliking
> ...


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

A good way to choose lines is…. Short, heavy heads for short cast and heavy flies. Long, light heads for long cast and light flies. It ain’t always 100% exact, but good start.


----------



## BestofTexas (Jul 18, 2021)

Nick_TX27 said:


> I was reading reviews about SA mastery bonefish line being a solid choice for the Maverick. My final question before buying is, will this be a good fit if I see my potential style of short to mid range throwing baitfish type larger flies?


Heavier head for baitfish, like the redfish head.

Also since you’re in Texas, you’re welcome to come try out any of the rods I have in return for some time on the platform 🤣


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Don’t overlook TFO rods. I have $900 rods, $500 rods and my latest TFO was less than $150 on Sierra.com. The TFO is one of my favorites and most used.

One factor to consider when purchasing a rod is warranty. The TFO comes with a lifetime warranty. Can’t beat that.


----------



## Nick_TX27 (Apr 27, 2021)

georgiadrifter said:


> Don’t overlook TFO rods. I have $900 rods, $500 rods and my latest TFO was less than $150 on Sierra.com. The TFO is one of my favorites and most used.
> 
> One factor to consider when purchasing a rod is warranty. The TFO comes with a lifetime warranty. Can’t beat that.


That warranty is a plus! The new mangrove coast is a medium fast rod which many above said is slightly easier to learn on and it’s less than $300


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

birdyshooter said:


> I’d add the TFO mangrove to the list. Paired with a grand slam makes for a good all around fishing setup anyone can manage.


Mangrove is out of production but the new Mangrove Coast seems even better!! Just picked up a 6wt. For me, I have yet to beat my TFO Axiom II, Axiom II-X and now the Mangrove Coast. I like a 7wt most days of the week but have definitely found a 5 and 6wt useful on very calm days.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

georgiadrifter said:


> Don’t overlook TFO rods. I have $900 rods, $500 rods and my latest TFO was less than $150 on Sierra.com. The TFO is one of my favorites and most used.
> 
> One factor to consider when purchasing a rod is warranty. The TFO comes with a lifetime warranty. Can’t beat that.


Yep. I have owned Sage, etc and only fish TFO these days. They have the best rod designers in the game on staff.


----------



## Nick_TX27 (Apr 27, 2021)

Matts said:


> Mangrove is out of production but the new Mangrove Coast seems even better!! Just picked up a 6wt. For me, I have yet to beat my TFO Axiom II, Axiom II-X and now the Mangrove Coast. I like a 7wt most days of the week but have definitely found a 5 and 6wt useful on very calm days.


Any chance you could compare and contrast the three TFO you mentioned?

I saw some good reviews on the mangrove but it said it was not very good into any type of breeze. Texas coast can be windy.

There is a TFO Axiom II for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Nick_TX27 said:


> Any chance you could compare and contrast the three TFO you mentioned?
> 
> I saw some good reviews on the mangrove but it said it was not very good into any type of breeze. Texas coast can be windy.
> 
> There is a TFO Axiom II for sale in the classifieds.


Absolutely correct. Flip Pallot designed the Mangrove to be a softer Rod and load quickly for very short casts from the bow. I too fish in Texas and don’t mind the mangrove when I’m in my boat, but don’t like it much at all when I’m wading, which is rare. On calmer days, I always make sure I have my seven weight Mangrove in the boat because it has a more delicate presentation than the axiom 2 or A2-x. The axiom 2 is probably the sweet spot and one of my favorite Rods of all time. I have one in an 8 but would love one of the 7 as well. My son fishes an Axiom 2-x seven weight and it’s much faster than The axiom 2. t’s fast enough that he felt obligated to Over line it by one size And fishes the scientific anglers grand slam a line in 8wt on the seven axiom 2 x. The mangrove coast is new and I just picked mine up a few weeks ago in a six weight. It seems to be super responsive/nice action , but I’ve only fished it in a stream up in Missouri and also Arkansas for trout and smallmouth. If you can get to a shop, I would recommend casting the TFO Mangrove Coast and the axiom2 to see which one you like better. If you’re close to Houston, we could meet up and I’d be happy to put a bunch of rods in your hand. Gordy and sons is great but you’ll have to call them to see what all they have in stock. They have a casting pond, complete with fish, and are able to do cashing instructions there. The old mangrove has been discontinued mainly because they couldn’t get one of the materials for it any longer, Or at least that’s what I heard. Also, the Texas fly fishers here in Houston is hosting the mini summer expo this Saturday, 8/14 and there will be Flytying, casting instruction, and general fish stories told! You don’t have to be a member to attend and we would love to have you. Tight lines!


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

The 10th Annual Summer Mini Expo, Saturday, August 14, 2021 8:30 am – 4:00 pm


The Mini Expo has something for every fly fisher… Beginner, intermediate or expert! Come enjoy a fun filled day of: Fly Tying Casting Instructions and Demonstrations Travel Presentations Rod Build…




texasflyfishers.org


----------



## Mike Storey (Sep 17, 2019)

Nick_TX27 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I’ve been reading through old posts, but thought I should just make a new discussion to keep up to date with newer products. I’m looking to get into fly fishing along the central Texas coast. I ordered a Galvan T8 for my reel. I am interested in rod, line, and fly suggestions for a mid-tier setup. Feel free to share any other beginner fly fishing suggestions. I’ll be fishing from a 16’ Shadowcast if that affects any recommendations. Thanks!


----------



## Mike Storey (Sep 17, 2019)

Welcome to fly! I started about 5 years ago and have steadily upgraded equipment. Based on my experience, I would start with an 8 weight. Personally, I like the TFO Axiom II X as an affordable, very good rod. You’ll develop your cast around your first rod and I think this one is versatile with great feel and power. The line is as important as the rod. Several have recommended casting lessons right up front and I couldn’t agree more. I fought myself for about 3 months before I finally did and by then had enough bad habits that it lengthened the curve. Good luck!

Hello All,

I’ve been reading through old posts, but thought I should just make a new discussion to keep up to date with newer products. I’m looking to get into fly fishing along the central Texas coast. I ordered a Galvan T8 for my reel. I am interested in rod, line, and fly suggestions for a mid-tier setup. Feel free to share any other beginner fly fishing suggestions. I’ll be fishing from a 16’ Shadowcast if that affects any recommendations. Thanks!
[/QUOTE]


----------

